# Hold with Motion....



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We took a big step backwards on our training because we missed a piece. We were starting force fetch but had no hold, with either Quinn or Teddi. Now I realize all dogs progress at their own rate. I am wondering when we move to the "next" phase, and when we return to force fetch. What should they be handling well before moving on. 

Quinn was more stubborn on the hold, but once she gets it in her head she is very good. She got away from me last week ran into the kitchen, and back with the dumb bell in her mouth never dropped it. We have progressed both her and Teddi from the dumb bell to a puppy bumper. Again both are doing pretty well, Teddi is starting to protest by spitting it out more often. Tough toe nails....

So is it ok now to introduce motion to Quinn? I think Teddi needs to be more solid on her hold. Is there a time amount they should steadily hold before we add the motion like 10 minutes without dropping? Also when should we go back and start working the FF again? 

We are still solidifying Quinn's obedience. Teddi can be VERY solid when she wants to be. I have worked her with the heeling stick because she would lag on the sit command. That worked great. I would just touch her on the butt, and she would not see me move. She is a smart dog. Both dogs are heeling, returning to heel, walking on our right side and returning "to side" when we ask extremely well. Oh as 'sit means sit'.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think 10 minutes is pretty extreme...when I'm working hold I don't think I ask for more than 30 seconds. I think one minute would probably be the max I would ask my dog for a hold.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I think 10 minutes is pretty extreme...when I'm working hold I don't think I ask for more than 30 seconds. I think one minute would probably be the max I would ask my dog for a hold.


I was going to say the same thing, except I've seen some open and utility trainers who do the heel routine with the dog carrying the dumbbell. And they do the ear pinch thing if the dog drops the dumbbell. It works for them, and the dog does wind up carrying the dumbell for at least five minutes, if not more.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I moved on after she could hold for a 2-3 minutes. Then we did motion--I would walk her around on leash holding it then progressed to having her sit, down, spin, etc while holding it. I am amazed though, at the dogs who stop to do their business and will not drop it. Scout is not that good....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> I was going to say the same thing, except I've seen some open and utility trainers who do the heel routine with the dog carrying the dumbbell.


yeah but she was asking about having the dog hold without motion, so the dog would just be sitting there. I guess there's no harm in asking for longer, I just don't think it's necessary.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan and I needed to have a discussion about his fooling around and then staring at the bird-gal for help yesterday. 

So, per my instructor's directions, I walked down the hills with his leash, hooked him up, brought him to the bumper and made him retrieve his bumper, placed him on a sit and walked back up to the line - probably a good 4-5 minutes of hold in a sit (it was hot, the grass was tall and it was a fair distance). He was then released and came charging - so the long hold worked out .. I never have made him hold that long before though, perhaps a minute before moving on to walking hold (with tapping on the ends etc). 

BTW the repeat was very nice  but he looked so small at the distance sitting there with his bumper waiting for his release .....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks. Ten minutes was an example, just to throw a number out there. Glad we don't have to reach that goal. LOL So once Teddi gets out of her "no I'm spitting it out" phase, we can ask her for hold with motion. With Quinn she is probably ready. Today we went dock jumping... Quinn isn't ready to hold in extreme distractions yet. LOL


----------

